# Sunday ride balance...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Let's take a look at the balance of my last ride:

- (1) surely busted BB - it's ticking and it has never been a good sign on a sealed BB unit
- (1) busted front wheel - looks like a charro hat, but still brought me home. Simply FUBAR.
- (2) stupid crashes - one more stupid than the other
- (1) bruise at the instep (empeine) - I had no idea how I got it
- mutiple small scratches and bruises, not worth mentioning as a list.

How was you weekend ride?
MINE WAS N I C E!!!!!! :devil: :thumbsup: 

On the high end, Abel has my new wheels ready!! I'll pick them up any time of the week.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You had the same luck as Ritopc, he go a flat on his two wheels simultaneously plus like a dozen crashes....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> You had the same luck as Ritopc, he go a flat on his two wheels simultaneously plus like a dozen crashes....


Oh... I had forgotten about my flat!!! 

I flatted the rear wheel. This Roll-X tyre is ubernice, fast and grippy... but it had already given me two pinch flats in less than two months. That's too much in my book.

Ouch... I can't imagine the pain of having to fix the rear flat on Rito's bike... Did he make it outta the woods riding? I seem to recall him saying that a rear flat would put him to walk.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

First he thought it was the front wheel and that he just needed some allens to open the Thru axle but then he realized it was also the rear so he decided to end the ride walking...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aw.. too bad about all the JRA, but at least you got out!

Let's do something this Sunday!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Aw.. too bad about all the JRA, but at least you got out!
> 
> Let's do something this Sunday!


I'll be off the bike this weekend, but let's plan something for the next one!

I was limping back to the car, more because I was tired and shaken. But the front was just fine. A bit of rub on the Zoke but not much more.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Let's take a look at the balance of my last ride:
> 
> - (1) surely busted BB - it's ticking and it has never been a good sign on a sealed BB unit
> - (1) busted front wheel - looks like a charro hat, but still brought me home. Simply FUBAR.
> ...


That sounds like a fun weekend....

Here the weather was crappy, so I didn't get to ride... but at least now I have a Revelation to install on the SS 

and tomorrow I will het a new XT RD, because the shop messed up and sent me a non poplock model, when it was supposed to be poplock (which I don't really care for) I just got it because it was even cheaper than a Reba because it was the 06 model  ...so they couldn't exchange it for a poplock one..and gave store credit.... which I took advantage to replace my rapid rise xt for an 07 "normal" one :yesnod:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> That sounds like a fun weekend....


We had a blast of a ride... kinda longish and tiresome, about 40km... but here the weather is plain perfect.

We were 5 riding buddies (Rucky_Rene, The Human GPS Oscar, Edgar, Jorge (aka El Chiva) and me)... we all had a fall, except Rucky... but he was being a wuss yesterday 

My first fall was going down a chute with too little speed and too much fear... I had cleared it many times before, but I chickened and my wheel tried to get out of the rut that makes the chute and I went down in slow motion and rolled down the hill. Stupid.

The second one was over a 3" deep pothole that I tried to hop over. I landed with the fork perpedicular to the bike with the logic consequences. Stupid Piloting Mistake. I tacoed the wheel, and had a nice soil sample (not a face one, though, luckily). We were all laughing our arses off at my stunt.

Edgar fell so many times that we don't remember the count. He got a nice hit on the head on one of them. He got up from the crash "looking for" his bike (it was just aside him, he was a bit groggy)... but he was OK after a second or two.

Oscar got a bad hit when we were crossing a stream hike-a-biking... a stone moved under his feet and he landed with a knee over a rock in the water. That hurted a lot.

Jorge fell a few times too... one of them in a very spectacular manner... In the twistier of the singletrack, he was making (in his own words) "the descent of his life"... he was really hauling arse and then the bike went off under him... Edgar says he leaned the bike too much.

Oh, well... to much fun for a weekend... 

Congrats on the new snatch!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> We had a blast of a ride... kinda longish and tiresome, about 40km... but here the weather is plain perfect.
> 
> We were 5 riding buddies (Rucky_Rene, The Human GPS Oscar, Edgar, Jorge (aka El Chiva) and me)... we all had a fall, except Rucky... but he was being a wuss yesterday
> 
> ...


Yeah it sounds awesome... seems like you have a great "biking gang" going on over there :thumbsup:



Warp said:


> Congrats on the new snatch!! Let us know how it goes!


I sure will... I had a little scare.. thought the fork was DOA, and the MoCo didn't lock and even asked the webstore for a return package label, but I then sat down and checked it through.. released all air from the cambers... and compressed all the way...about 90% down there was a click... and from then on it worked!... probably the circlip under the MoCo assembly was outside the slot.... I had that happen on my Pike when I first got it (but on the Pike it was broken  .. got warrantied though... so I know support is good)

anyway... this fork has been an adventure already.. and I haven't even installed it :lol:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> We had a blast of a ride... kinda longish and tiresome, about 40km... but here the weather is plain perfect.
> 
> We were 5 riding buddies (Rucky_Rene, The Human GPS Oscar, Edgar, Jorge (aka El Chiva) and me)... we all had a fall, except Rucky... but he was being a wuss yesterday
> 
> ...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Warp said:
> 
> 
> > We had a blast of a ride... kinda longish and tiresome, about 40km... but here the weather is plain perfect.
> ...


Some days one just gets up on the right foot... don't press your luck too hard though :lol:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, sounds like a rough day- at least you got some pedaling in. 40Km? That`s a long way on AM bikes, isn`t it? For me, it`s about as long as they get on my heavy XC.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Wow, sounds like a rough day- at least you got some pedaling in. 40Km? That`s a long way on AM bikes, isn`t it? For me, it`s about as long as they get on my heavy XC.


Oh, it's not all AM. It's moslty rough XC.

My Switchblade is not bad at around 14kg... I haven't weighed it, but it's just 6.5 pounds of frame, 5 for fork and around 9 for complete wheels+tyres... that's just 20 pounds... you can't build under 30 with that.

I'll let others to tell you how rough/smooth Chiluca is. It's not as technical as Ajusco (did I get it right this time, guys?), but it's very rough as surface. I'd finish even more battered with a short travel or HT bike.


----------



## tucky (Dec 21, 2005)

any day in the trail, is way better than a day in the office hehe. nice story I wish people up here were more fun oriented, everybobdy up here believe themself Tinker Juarez. they take all the fun out of MT Biking.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tucky said:


> any day in the trail, is way better than a day in the office hehe. nice story I wish people up here were more fun oriented, everybobdy up here believe themself Tinker Juarez. they take all the fun out of MT Biking.


As I've always said... we're a bunch of guys over our 30's who already went over the racer-boy approach.

The idea is to have a lot of fun and a couple beers. No one is to break a record or win anything.

There's always the desire to ride a bit bigger, a bit faster... but in the end we all have to get together to the cars, so it makes little sense to get too far apart from each other.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Warp said:


> My Switchblade is not bad at around 14kg... I haven't weighed it, but it's just 6.5 pounds of frame, 5 for fork and around 9 for complete wheels+tyres... that's just 20 pounds... you can't build under 30 with that.


That`s a lot less than I would have thought. My HT (Kona Blast w/ Marathon SL) is 12.2 kilos naked with the tires I usualy use. Add maybe 700g for the stuff (tools, tube, pump) that I never ride without. Looks like there isn`t really much weight penalty for smooth ride.

Rito, TWO flats at the same time? That sucks! What did all you DF guys do to piss off the gods? Every week someone breaks a derailer hanger, tacos a rim, or has a supply problem. At least no major injuries. Come on, now- new year, new luck. No more damage, please!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> That`s a lot less than I would have thought. My HT (Kona Blast w/ Marathon SL) is 12.2 kilos naked with the tires I usualy use. Add maybe 700g for the stuff (tools, tube, pump) that I never ride without. Looks like there isn`t really much weight penalty for smooth ride.
> 
> Rito, TWO flats at the same time? That sucks! What did all you DF guys do to piss off the gods? Every week someone breaks a derailer hanger, tacos a rim, or has a supply problem. At least no major injuries. Come on, now- new year, new luck. No more damage, please!


We dont piss of any gods, its just simple: DOWNHILL IS EXPENSIVE


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> We dont piss of any gods, its just simple: DOWNHILL IS EXPENSIVE


Not as in black and or white... I was not making DH and simply totalled a wheel...

Simply put... if you wanna play, you gotta pay.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

But most of the stuff that happened to you was because of wearing off or not paying attention (low pressure = snake bite).

Most thins in DH happens because of rapid wear off, crashes and abuse


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Indeed, Sunday wasn't my day. I had fun and tried two more jumps (well, actually a tiny drop and a small bank), but I did suffer a lot of falls. It all started at the begining of the DH when I decided to wear googles due to the dense dust. It was a bad call coz I used my glases underneath and that made the googles to get really foggy. Moreover, in my first fall i did an endo and landed no-hands and hit my head with a root (good gosh I was wearing the FF). That fall make me loose all my confidence and from then I was falling every now and then.

On the shuttle run I was recovering my confidence and in a second try, I did a small drop (2ft tops) that kinda looks scary; the landing has to be done between two rocks that can only be seen once you are over the edge of the drop. Once you know which line to follow is quite esay to do. Anyways, I did the landing fine but 5 meters on the road there is a small sharp rock, 10cm tall, I wasn't expecting, which I hit with my front wheel, then with my bash guard (I think the fork compressed a lot with the first hit for that to happen) and then hit the rear wheel. I kept going down and gaining speed, but when the time came to do a tight turn my bike slipped under me and left me doing a Valenzuela move. 

I am not sure what happened, I thought the tubes got flat with the hit of the rock but yesterday when I fixed the tubes I saw snakebites on both wheels on the left side. It was a left turn, so it makes me believe that the flats where a combination of low pressure and weak walls on the nevegals. From now on I wil be sure the have at least 35psi on my wheels (I was using 28psi on Sunday).

ohh, and Dh is expensive. I bought a DH tube and it cost me 150 pesitos. That's a lot of money por a piece of rubber!!!! I did't install it since it is a 2.25mm thick tube and is amazingly heavy. I will exchange it for something less heavy-duty (something arrond 1.5-1.7 mm thick)

Anyways, It was a nice ride full with tiny bad luck moments.

Hey warp, I can see that Ghetto-blade evolving into the pimp-blade soon... Louises!, Hope's! Race Face's! jezzeee !!... Congrats bro!!!

EDIT: and I forgot to mention that when I got home I discovered I got a nasty hit on one of my ribs. I am not sure form which of the many hits. It was quite uncomfortable for the rest of the day; it is healing fast though.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Indeed, Sunday wasn't my day. I had fun and tried two more jumps (well, actually a tiny drop and a small bank), but I did suffer a lot of falls. It all started at the begining of the DH when I decided to wear googles due to the dense dust. It was a bad call coz I used my glases underneath and that made the googles to get really foggy. Moreover, in my first fall i did an endo and landed no-hands and hit my head with a root (good gosh I was wearing the FF). That fall make me loose all my confidence and from then I was falling every now and then.
> 
> On the shuttle run I was recovering my confidence and in a second try, I did a small drop (2ft tops) that kinda looks scary; the landing has to be done between two rocks that can only be seen once you are over the edge of the drop. Once you know which line to follow is quite esay to do. Anyways, I did the landing fine but 5 meters on the road there is a small sharp rock, 10cm tall, I wasn't expecting, which I hit with my front wheel, then with my bash guard (I think the fork compressed a lot with the first hit for that to happen) and then hit the rear wheel. I kept going down and gaining speed, but when the time came to do a tight turn my bike slipped under me and left me doing a Valenzuela move.
> 
> ...


Bah. Just get some 20 pesos metro tubes :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Though, I dont know if they would fit your tires...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Anyways, It was a nice ride full with tiny bad luck moments.


That pretty much sums it all!! :thumbsup:



ritopc said:


> Hey warp, I can see that Ghetto-blade evolving into the pimp-blade soon... Louises!, Hope's! Race Face's! jezzeee !!... Congrats bro!!!


I can't believe it myself... pics a bit later on...

Heal soon, my man!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> T
> I can't believe it myself... pics a bit later on...


What no pics yet, Warp??????? :madmax:

What do you think you are doing? working?.. get your priorities straight! :lol:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp you are ONE GNARLY MOTHERFYCKAA


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

OK... because of general request, here are some pics.... Drool, beyotches!!  :devil:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Some more... I have yet to shorten hoses and mount rotors... but the new rotors will go on the new wheels and I won't bother now to mount them on. The Julies rotors are not compatible with the '07 BAT's... they would bite the arms of the rotor.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

OH yeah!

They look OH SO SWEET!!!

Congrats...

Full BLING-O-BLADE!!! no excuses now (well maybe no excuses when you get the NNs and other bits  )


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

And carbon to top it all...

weren't you carbonphobic??? :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> OH yeah!
> 
> They look OH SO SWEET!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!

She's my Black Pearl...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> She's my Black Pearl...


ok, Capt. Jack Sparrow!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> And carbon to top it all...
> 
> weren't you carbonphobic??? :lol:


Well... I may be on the way to healing from Carbonophobia... 

It's all they had. It was that or waiting until the Aluminum ones showed up. I'll get the Aluminum ones if I ever break a lever.

They can be "retrofitted" with Dangerboys if you read Tscheezy's post on the Brake Time board. You lose the BAT adjustment though.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> ok, Capt. Jack Sparrow!!!


Actually, the other captain...

Rucky_Rene has copyrights on the "Jack Sparrow" stuff... he even has a Jolly Rogers painted on his Camelbak.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Well... I may be on the way to healing from Carbonophobia...
> 
> It's all they had. It was that or waiting until the Aluminum ones showed up. I'll get the Aluminum ones if I ever break a lever.
> 
> They can be "retrofitted" with Dangerboys if you read Tscheezy's post on the Brake Time board. You lose the BAT adjustment though.


They will be fine!! I saw Tscheezy's thread... it might be just a matter of time before Dangerboy "updates" the levers for BAT too... no worries!!!

Enjoy those sweet brakes!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Actually, the other captain...
> 
> Rucky_Rene has copyrights on the "Jack Sparrow" stuff... he even has a Jolly Rogers painted on his Camelbak.


Ok.. I will refrain from using the "Jack Saparrow trademark"... I don't want "the other Rene" after me


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Congrats on the new snatch!! Let us know how it goes!


Coming back to this... I did install the Rev.. and looks sweet.... but the cold weather hasn't allowed any "test flight" yet


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Coming back to this... I did install the Rev.. and looks sweet.... but the cold weather hasn't allowed any "test flight" yet


Ill, bro... totally ill... I have a certain something for Revelations to be honest. They are a very well rounded package. Lightweight, nice damping, nice chassis, nice travel.

If only Rzoz would allow me to trash... ahem... Did I say thrash? I meant TRY his Rev...

I want to see if it can take a 90° hit like the AM1...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Ill, bro... totally ill... I have a certain something for Revelations to be honest. They are a very well rounded package. Lightweight, nice damping, nice chassis, nice travel.
> 
> If only Rzoz would allow me to trash... ahem... Did I say thrash? I meant TRY his Rev...
> 
> I want to see if it can take a 90° hit like the AM1...


Thanks!

Yeah your "90° hit test" is only survived by the toughest forks!  :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Ill, bro... totally ill... I have a certain something for Revelations to be honest. They are a very well rounded package. Lightweight, nice damping, nice chassis, nice travel.
> 
> If only Rzoz would allow me to trash... ahem... Did I say thrash? I meant TRY his Rev...
> 
> I want to see if it can take a 90° hit like the AM1...


The Rev provides enough control to prevent a 90° hit....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> The Rev provides enough control to prevent a 90° hit....


Just let me try it.... :devil:

We'll see how it holds up to "some abuse"...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> The Rev provides enough control to prevent a 90° hit....


I really hope so


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Just let me try it.... :devil:
> 
> We'll see how it holds up to "some abuse"...


Abuse.. or MISUSE!!! :lol:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> Actually, the other captain...
> 
> Rucky_Rene has copyrights on the "Jack Sparrow" stuff... he even has a Jolly Rogers painted on his Camelbak.


Yeah I.m the real and copyright .. The Great Jack Sparrow... And painted my Jolly Roger flag in my camelbak and coming soon.. in my fork fox vanilla!!! In my Chameleon Frame and Brake levers!!! por cierto estan dos tres los weyes! ( tus frenos toc) Chale que envidia !

I Back to the Port Royal!!!







por si no se ve: http://eclectech.co.uk/messageyarr.php?i=gTY.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Yeah I.m the real and copyright .. The Great Jack Sparrow... And painted my Jolly Roger flag in my camelbak and coming soon.. in my fork fox vanilla!!! In my Chameleon Frame and Brake levers!!! por cierto estan dos tres los weyes! ( tus frenos toc) Chale que envidia !
> 
> I Back to the Port Royal!!!
> 
> ...


Hey! What's up? Where's that lizard that you keep bragging about?

That should be a good bike!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Well... I may be on the way to healing from Carbonophobia...
> 
> It's all they had. It was that or waiting until the Aluminum ones showed up. I'll get the Aluminum ones if I ever break a lever.
> 
> They can be "retrofitted" with Dangerboys if you read Tscheezy's post on the Brake Time board. You lose the BAT adjustment though.


Oh how convenient Warp. You are carbonphobic until you have carbon goodies :nono: Bling ho...
Next time we look, you will have gold components, roadie spokes and a gravity dropper! :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Oh how convenient Warp. You are carbonphobic until you have carbon goodies :nono: Bling ho...
> Next time we look, you will have gold components, roadie spokes and a gravity dropper! :eekster: :eekster:


His bike would look good then!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tucky (Dec 21, 2005)

Warp said:


> Well... I may be on the way to healing from Carbonophobia...
> 
> It's all they had. It was that or waiting until the Aluminum ones showed up. I'll get the Aluminum ones if I ever break a lever.
> 
> They can be "retrofitted" with Dangerboys if you read Tscheezy's post on the Brake Time board. You lose the BAT adjustment though.


Dude forget about breaking them, I remember when my sister gave fo xmas the monkeylite carbon bar, I was like I would breake this in the first ride, 16 months later, 1 makor crash and a few dozen tips over courtesy in part of my kids and the carbon bars still there and confident, My name is Tucky... and I'm a carbonophobic!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tucky said:


> Dude forget about breaking them, I remember when my sister gave fo xmas the monkeylite carbon bar, I was like I would breake this in the first ride, 16 months later, 1 makor crash and a few dozen tips over courtesy in part of my kids and the carbon bars still there and confident, My name is Tucky... and I'm a carbonophobic!!!


Well, just about carbon. I don't like it for my frame/handlebar/seatpost. While I know that current CF is very strong, I feel I might still brake them when I crash. Maybe it's like Dumbo's feather, I just don't feel safe on it. Now, CF on brakes, chainrings, and brake levels I have no problem. I wouldn't go out of my way to buy them, but I wouldn't shy away from them either.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I totally see the point.... but I love carbon h-bars... could be that I am -insert suspense music- Carbon...addicted 

:lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Bling ho.


Guilty!!! 



545cu4ch said:


> Next time we look, you will have gold components


Ghey...



545cu4ch said:


> roadie spokes


All roadie stuff is ghey...



545cu4ch said:


> and a gravity dropper! :eekster: :eekster:


Needless to say... that's Uberghey... Like painting your headbage with a rainbow flag.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Taking this thread back to track - sunday balance that is - I think I got larger consequences than what I thought. I am pretty sure my first hit let me with a cracked rib (I had broken ribs before so I´m pretty used to how it feels). I am going to the doctor today just to discard any other reasson from my excrutiating pain in the chest. Actually is not that bad, it hurted a lot more the last time I broke a rib and it took like 8 weeks to completely heal; i couldn´t walk for a week or so that time.

I am pretty sure it is the rib as the pain feels on the ouside of the chest cavity (outside the ribs that is) and is a localized; no matter where I push that rib, the pain is always in the same place on the same rib.

Anyways, I am pretty sure I´ll be off the bike for at least 4-6 weeks. Hopefully it is just a small crack and it will take less time to heal. I´ll keep you post with what the doctor says. 

The only good thing about this, is that next time I ride I´ll be using a new wheel and HOPEFULLY a new chainguide. I will also take my time to do a complete disasembly and cleaning of the bike :thumbsup: 

ahhhhh, who am kidding, I will miss the ride:madmax: :madman: ... my bones are breaking like thinfoil   j/k


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Rito.. that sucks! Heal well and be patient! Update us on the doctor's visit.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ahhhhh, who am kidding, I will miss the ride:madmax: :madman: ... my bones are breaking like thinfoil   j/k


Time to be back to lycra and wheels-stuck-to-the-ground riding! 

In all serioussness... That's pretty bad news.

I wish you it's only a badly hit rib and not a cracked or broken one. My wife and I were riding a bus and then it stopped suddenly and she got a nasty hit on one of her sides at the chest.

She had that kind of pain for two weeks and finally, we went to the doc. It hurted much like you say... it even hurted her for breathing at some point. After X-Rays, she was just given some pain killer shot and analgesics for another two weeks. The rib was right.

However, it may mean at least one or two weeks off the bike.

Sorry, man!
Time to tinker with the bike and run into UGI (my worst UGI attacks had been while I'm off the bike)


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Taking this thread back to track - sunday balance that is - I think I got larger consequences than what I thought. I am pretty sure my first hit let me with a cracked rib (I had broken ribs before so I´m pretty used to how it feels). I am going to the doctor today just to discard any other reasson from my excrutiating pain in the chest. Actually is not that bad, it hurted a lot more the last time I broke a rib and it took like 8 weeks to completely heal; i couldn´t walk for a week or so that time.
> 
> I am pretty sure it is the rib as the pain feels on the ouside of the chest cavity (outside the ribs that is) and is a localized; no matter where I push that rib, the pain is always in the same place on the same rib.
> 
> ...


Ouch. That sucks.  
One time, I did an endo and I fell on my chest too and (I think) bruised a rib. It didnt hurt at the time, but it hurt like a motherf*cker the next day. It only hurt in the same spot, and I couldnt make any sudden movements. I didnt ride for 1 week, but the next week I did, and it did not hurt much when I was riding. However, the pain didnt go away completely until 2 months after. After that, I feel that the abdominal muscle "overlaps" one part of the rib :skep: 
Lets see what the doc says. If it is bruised, Id say you could keep riding, but maybe no shuttling for a while.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Taking this thread back to track - sunday balance that is - I think I got larger consequences than what I thought. I am pretty sure my first hit let me with a cracked rib (I had broken ribs before so I´m pretty used to how it feels). I am going to the doctor today just to discard any other reasson from my excrutiating pain in the chest. Actually is not that bad, it hurted a lot more the last time I broke a rib and it took like 8 weeks to completely heal; i couldn´t walk for a week or so that time.
> 
> I am pretty sure it is the rib as the pain feels on the ouside of the chest cavity (outside the ribs that is) and is a localized; no matter where I push that rib, the pain is always in the same place on the same rib.
> 
> ...


Bummer rito!! Heal fast!!

All the best,
Cris


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your ribs, Rito. I hope you feel better- nobody wants to see you bike gathering dust!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damnn Diego, thats some bad luck...

Well you have time to tune your bike and focus on your wedding


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Ok, i went to the doctor yesterday, of course I said i hit my self falling while I was having a lil morning run at the park (I don't want to mess with the insurance company). They did some examinations and X-rays, and at the end, the doctor said something like "don't be a girll, be a man".. haha.. actually he didn't say it but i'm sure he thought about it. At the end it seems I only got a bad contusion which acording to the doctor will still be hurting for another 2 weeks or so. he send me painkillers at that is all. As for biking and other regular activities, I can do as much as my pain allows, which for the momento is pretty much nothing; it stills hurts a lot. The good think is I 'll back on the saddle and rock climbing in a couple of weeks hopefully.. weeeee!!!!:thumbsup: 

Thank you all for your concerns and support, but at the end i think i over rated the whole thing; seriously it hurts a lot though.

Anyways, any pics of SNT cover in snow??? today was a hell of a cold day:yikes:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hope there is snow tomorrow


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Ok, i went to the doctor yesterday, of course I said i hit my self falling while I was having a lil morning run at the park (I don't want to mess with the insurance company). They did some examinations and X-rays, and at the end, the doctor said something like "don't be a girll, be a man".. haha.. actually he didn't say it but i'm sure he thought about it. At the end it seems I only got a bad contusion which acording to the doctor will still be hurting for another 2 weeks or so. he send me painkillers at that is all. As for biking and other regular activities, I can do as much as my pain allows, which for the momento is pretty much nothing; it stills hurts a lot. The good think is I 'll back on the saddle and rock climbing in a couple of weeks hopefully.. weeeee!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Thank you all for your concerns and support, but at the end i think i over rated the whole thing; seriously it hurts a lot though.
> 
> Anyways, any pics of SNT cover in snow??? today was a hell of a cold day:yikes:


Hey man, what's this about all that ruckus about nothing? Now, be a man and don't be a sissy and go knock some sense to your doctor until he accepts that you're on your last days of your life, and that you desesperately need some tender and loving care of your soon to be wife and some days off work (preferably to be taken in a nice, lazy beach like Cancun or Los Cabos).

Actually, it's a good thing if it's just hurts for now but nothing more serious than that. Take care!

Congrats on the future wedding


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey man, what's this about all that ruckus about nothing?


I know, I'm such a sissy. Too much drama this time.



tacubaya said:


> Hope there is snow tomorrow


I was thinking on going to SNT and watching the race tommorrow, but everytime there is snow at ajusco Picacho-Ajusco HWY becomes a pandemonium, I think i am going to pass on watching the race.

You are lucky for living way up into Ajusco, you can get to SNT faster than I i could. Take some pics and don't forget to pst them.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Ok, i went to the doctor yesterday, of course I said i hit my self falling while I was having a lil morning run at the park (I don't want to mess with the insurance company). They did some examinations and X-rays, and at the end, the doctor said something like "don't be a girll, be a man".. haha.. actually he didn't say it but i'm sure he thought about it. At the end it seems I only got a bad contusion which acording to the doctor will still be hurting for another 2 weeks or so. he send me painkillers at that is all. As for biking and other regular activities, I can do as much as my pain allows, which for the momento is pretty much nothing; it stills hurts a lot. The good think is I 'll back on the saddle and rock climbing in a couple of weeks hopefully.. weeeee!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Thank you all for your concerns and support, but at the end i think i over rated the whole thing; seriously it hurts a lot though.
> 
> Anyways, any pics of SNT cover in snow??? today was a hell of a cold day:yikes:


Glad it isn't serious... at least once the pain is gone you have green flag to ride again...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I know, I'm such a sissy. Too much drama this time.


Not really... As I said my wife went through the same and yeah, it hurts even for brething which generally is a bad sign.

I'm glad you're fine.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry about that Rito  , i hope this 2 weeks time goes flying :thumbsup: 
Here some pics from last week. there was no snow involved, sorry


----------

